# Advice on Guide For Navarre Beach May 14-21



## margarita mojo (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking for advice on a good inshore guide for a half day trip for my girlfriend and I and maybe another couple. Will be there from May 14th-21st and staying on the beach. Also info on what can be caught in the surf and technique. Will be bringing a couple of spinning rod's for that. I am a fairly seasoned offshore guy but not much inshore experience.

Joe


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent you a private message.

As far as surf fishing goes....Pompano should still be coming through that time of year and they are a great fish to eat. You will also catch whiting which are another good fish to eat. You could also go out on the local pier in Navarre and catch spanish and king mackerel. 

Capt Brant
www.fishtheemeraldcoast.com
[email protected]


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Fishing Guide Navarre*

Brant is a great fishing guide you guys will have fun and catch fish. He learned everything he knows from me. :whistling:


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Brant is a good guide and will put you on fish. If your interested in Kayak fishing trips in that area Captain Red 

http://www.bigredkayakfishingadventures.com/


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

I highly recommend Capt Chuck Kemper of Lucky Chucky Charters www.luckychuckycharters.com is his website....he is a Navarre native, a totally laid back, and very professional he will put you on tons of fish for sure. (bull reds, slot reds, trout, cobia, pompano, big jacks, and whatever else is out there) GIve him a call with any questions and tell him Mike Bauman sent you and he will hook you up for sure! 850 368-4565 Hope that helps..


----------



## margarita mojo (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys, 

I got a couple messages in my inbox. Will give a call in the next week. What technique is used for surf fishing and what bait? I will probably do one guide trip and then some surf fishing in front of the condo. 
Joe


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Inshore Fishing Guide*

:thumbup:Let us know who you go with and how you do.


----------

